# Hysteroscopic Myomectomy/endometrial ablation



## rich203 (Oct 2, 2013)

Please help - Patient procedure was Hysteroscopic myomectomy and Endometrial ablation vaginal approach - 58145 and 58563 ? Please add your comments. Thank you


----------



## swiedner7 (Oct 8, 2013)

I would code 58561 and 58563 as both involved the hysteroscope.


----------



## JWilliams (Mar 4, 2016)

*Hysteroscopic myomectomy, D&C, aborted endometrial ablation*

Please help with coding this surgery. OP note states Myosure was used to superficially shave off the small fibroid on the posterior wall and shave off a small portion of the fibroid on the right side of the uterine septum. The cervix was further dilated and small uterine curette was placed into the cavity and the walls gently curetted. Novasure device was then set and cavity integrity assessment performed but failed twice. The hysteroscope was placed back into the cavity and a small perforation was noted in the fundus just lateral to the septum on the right. Therefore the endometrial ablation was aborted. 

Would CPT 58561 be correct for this procedure?


----------

